# Proof of Education?



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if applying for a permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme, during the application process do they need absolute proof of your education?
i.e I left school at 16 and I have two years additional education when training to be a Carpenter. 
So I have 13years full time education and two years for my Carpentry diploma and according to the Canadian immigration website they need me to have 14 years full time education plus my two years for the carpentry diploma so I can apply for permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme, I'm one year short!!
How do they prove your time spent in education?
Thanks guys.

Paul.


----------



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Paul the chippie said:


> Does anyone know if applying for a permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme, during the application process do they need absolute proof of your education?
> i.e I left school at 16 and I have two years additional education when training to be a Carpenter.
> So I have 13years full time education and two years for my Carpentry diploma and according to the Canadian immigration website they need me to have 14 years full time education plus my two years for the carpentry diploma so I can apply for permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme, I'm one year short!!
> How do they prove your time spent in education?
> ...


----------



## bercol31 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi paul,i just read your dilema and was wondering how you got on,im in the same boat myself,and would like to know what happened in your case if you have the time id be very grateful.
regards
benny
from ireland


----------



## Worsheeps (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Paul,

I'm pretty sure the year requirement is part of the old rules.

From the 4th of May the new rules regarding education will be:

Doctoral level - 25 points 
Master`s level or professional degree - 23 points 
Two or more post-secondary credentials, one of which is a three-year or longer post-secondary credential - 22 points 
Three-year or longer post-secondary credential - 21 points 
Two-year post-secondary credential - 19 points 
One-year post-seondary credential - 15 points 
Secondary school - 5 points 

I don't think there's any mention of the year requirement anymore.

Plus I read somewhere else that when the years requirement was a factor that the Canadian Immigration allowed the difference of 1 year, between the UK and Canada, because our education system is different by that 1 year.


----------

